# could use some local advice



## madrrt (Oct 13, 2006)

Me and a couple of buddies are leaving in a couple of weeks to try out phesant hunting for the first time in your great state. We have never been before and are looking for some help. We are planing to hunt in the SE but are not set on it. Also was looking for some ideas on places to stay and local eating establishments to get the full effect. Your help will be greatly appreciated from a couple of boy from Arkansas.
:beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

You'll find internet scouting largely discouraged on this site.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

The SE is a great choice. Stay south of 94.


----------



## burbach (Sep 29, 2005)

Stay south of 94, and the further west you go the better it is. As far as eating establishments, just pick the local diner with the most trucks in front of it.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Valley City is a great place to stay, two motels close to the interstate, lots of good restaraunts, I personally recommend the Viking Room on Central Avenue. 

For more information on VC visit http://www.hellovalley.com/valleycity/


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

mad, you will find good enough numbers anyplace in the southern 2/3rds and western 1/3rd of the state. I-94 used to be the line, it isn't anymore. The range expanded the last years into country that was only hunted for ducks in the past.


----------



## crna (Nov 7, 2002)

if your draw a line from the north west corner of north dakota to the 
south east, everything below that line is pretty good for pheasants. i think an area that is pretty good the past few years is the area northwest of jamestown (turtle lake, mcclusky). this area is often overlooked


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I think everyone has about helped him get a general idea now...

If you want to give him specific areas, please PM him.

Regards,

Ryan


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Mad, a specific community location isn't as important as the habitat. You'll want a mix of CRP grasslands with crop land too, prefering beans-corn-sunflower stubble. Then the cattail sloughs. That's your mix and you're in pheasant country.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

crna said:


> the area northwest of jamestown (turtle lake, mcclusky). this area is often overlooked


Are you serious? I think that area has gotten pounded the last 5 years or so. I have landowner connections there that allow me to hunt, but every plots field and canal land is hammered the entire first month. ~ Maybe it is just the 15 square mile I generally utilize????


----------

